# Expanding PbP Portal Site Needs You.



## Archer5280 (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd like to invite you to a start-up play-by-post roleplaying portal, pbphouse.com. We've been up and running for a little over two months, and our roster of dedicated members is growing fast. We need you to help us take our online community to the next level. Here are some of the things you can do on PbP HOUSE:

- Play play-by-post roleplaying games that cover a wide range of genres and systems. Mutants & Masterminds, True20, Warhammer Fantasy Roleplaying, Call of Cthulhu, Iron Kingdoms, Iron Heroes, and Serenity RPG are just a few of the systems people are playing right now. 

- Publish your house rules, homebrew settings, character sheets and other game-related content on our very own easy-to-use wiki.

- Create your own detailed RPG profile where you can share your interests and connect with gamers like you.

- Keep your own blog related to roleplaying or any other topic that interests you.

- Publish your own magazine-style articles and reviews.

- Keep up with gaming-related content feeds from around the web, including news, podcasts, and more.

This is an opportunity to shape a new PbP site into the type of roleplaying community you've always wanted. Our goal is to promote fun roleplaying games and a great roleplaying community in an easy-to-use environment, and we're adding new features and new content all the time to better meet that goal. So come on over and check us out. 

*PbP HOUSE.* Games Live Here.


----------

